# ear stretching



## plagueship

i have stretched my ears a couple times using electrical tape. has anyone else done this or maybe something similar that doesn't involve weird tapery things and/or going to a shop? do you think it's better to stretch a tiny bit every day or let em relax for a bit and then increase by more at a time? any other thoughts on the subject?


----------



## KnowOneGnome

I don't personally recommend it I did though.
"The ptfe/bondage tape is good to have only if you plan on stretching passed a 4g or a 2g. The taping method of stretching is different from the tapering method and it’s highly recommended to stretch with tape at bigger sizes so you can have a much more gradual stretch. You want to make sure you ONLY use ptfe or bondage tape when using the taping method!! *DO NOT stretch with electrical tape. *Not only does it have adhesives, but it is also porous, so the adhesives can go through the tape. You can get ptfe tape for $1 at any hardware store. As for bondage tape, you can get it at any sex store or online. It’s more expensive, but you definitely get a lot of it and it comes in a variety of colors. Both tapes are nonadhesive and don’t stick to anything but themselves. They are both completely safe to use on your stretched piercings, as long as you take your time when taping. I will explain the process later." Full excerpt found below.

I'd recommend looking over:
http://modestlymodified.tumblr.com/stretchingguide/


It's a very good read I'd wish I had when I started stretching 17 years ago would have saved me a lot of trouble now.


----------



## schmutz

Bondage tape is less abrasive to your ears and doesn't sticky up your jewelry....also make sure you are using oil cuz your ears need some kind of lubricant during the process


----------



## DoctorApocalypse

I've had a lot of experience stretching my ears which are currently sitting at 2 5/8". While I was smaller (under an inch) I did the ptfe tape thing which dried the shit outta my lobes even when using emu oil, but after I got cut to 1 1/8" I switched to bondage tape and it's night and day better for gradual stretching. Even now I've got my plugs wrapped in bondage tape as I stretch to 2 3/4" on my way up to 3"


----------



## crow jane

at first I thought this thread was gonna be about a new yoga technique for ears


----------



## KnowOneGnome

boyofmetal said:


> as I stretch to 2 3/4" on my way up to 3"


That's impressive BOM very impressive. My hat's off to you bud. I've had mine out for quite a few years occasionally get the urge to re stretch. Good luck and safe stretching man!


----------



## plagueship

Thanks for the article and thoughts all. 

I don't really agree with a lot of the article - people in the body mod scene often like to be huge know it alls and act like anyone who doesn't do exactly what they say is gonna get super fucked up. I have tried ptfe and it got super destroyed by moisture just from the vaseline I typically use which makes elec tape a lot more favorable to me. Ive used it many times and never had any problems. 

Likewise as far as #s of days/weeks I think people's bodies and skin are just different. I would say if your skin feels healed, relaxed, flexible etc it doesn't really matter if you keep to this persons timetable or not.


----------



## KnowOneGnome

plagueship said:


> Likewise as far as #s of days/weeks I think people's bodies and skin are just different. I would say if your skin feels healed, relaxed, flexible etc it doesn't really matter if you keep to this persons timetable or not.



I used electrical tape myself no harm in it I didn't quite agree with all the points. I liked the fact electrical tape was a buck too 
I couldn't agree with you more plague its YOUR body you would know it best. My only advice is make sure it's non toxic tape man seen some imbeciles try the toxic stuff... wasn't pretty.


----------



## eske silver

OP, I think you should listen to the know-it-alls.
You don't have to agree but don't dismiss...

Almost Everything the know-it-alls have said so far is what all the other professional know-it-alls will tell you.

Here's what I know.
For your question and any others that might be lurking around inside the thread lurkers.

I've known Many piercers, out of shops and on the road.
I've gauged my own ears and the ears of others.
Hell! I've even worked at multiple piercing shops.
I'd pierce myself if I weren't already swamped with other expensive hobbies.


It's best to do it by sizes, honestly.
The quickest way to get gnarly scar tissue or a blowout, is to stretch: all day, every day,
for months on end - or jump multiple sizes at once, too often.
Your skin needs to heal and any scar tissue needs to dissipate between jumps.
And if you don't let it health between jumps, you can turn all of the bottom into scar tissue and when you keep stretching, it'll turn into this lovely situation some day!





Yaaaay!


The safest by far is to use surgical steel taper pins to gauge up -
which you can buy online for fairly cheap.
If you Must use tape, use tape specified for use with the human body...
I.E.? Bondage tape or PTFE tape.
Cause you know... You're gauging your ear, not a chunk of plastic.




Mmmmm tasty. Chilli cheese blowout.


Use Emu oil, A&E, or mineral/ essential oils.
They'll will not only lube up yer top-most side-holes,
but will help it heal correctly by putting nutrients back into the stressed skin.
Never use neo-sporin - it'll heal it too quickly and could cause drying and shrinkage.
Never gauge with wood or plastic - Little germies and fungis are Everywhere, kids!
Also... Vaseline, btw, is basically just grease. It does very little, if anything, for the health of your cranky ear flesh...

Infections are no joke, either. Salt soak that shit for the few days after a jump and keep clean. Being homeless is no excuse, kids!
When you use a bathroom, wash your god damn hands and wash your fresh piercings.
If you don't limit yourself to the subscribed labels of "bathroom users" or "domestic human", you can always buy some goram baby wipes or pour hydro perox on that shit.

You're right about one thing though! Everyones body Is different and heals differently...
However, on average, it tends to be true that if you don't listen to the know-it-alls,
your shit is Much more likely to dun "gonna get super fucked up".

It's always better to listen to people who know what they're talking about when it comes to delicate, permanent shit. Like tearing your furry skin nubs, cell by cell, into fuzzy little holes, in which someday, you'll keep tiny pieces of trees or animals.

But, hey! Then again, I'm just another Know-it-All...
Don't listen to me.


----------

